
Jellybeans for (almost) everyone -- Google releases Android 4.1 source code - lostbit
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/071012-jellybean-260789.html
======
nickpresta
Terrible article. It doesn't even link to the release it talks about:
<https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images>

    
    
      Here's the OTA zip file:
    

[http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_takju/...](http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_takju/edfff6d328f1.signed-
takju-JRO03C-from-JRN84D.edfff6d3.zip)

This is for those that are already on the leaked Jelly Bean preview (JRN84D).
THIS WILL NOT WORK IF YOU'RE ON ANY ICS BUILD.

This is also only for Takju devices (yakju devices with Google Wallet).

    
    
      Here is the OTA for 4.0.4 (ICS) stock to 4.1 JB:
    

[http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_takju/...](http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_takju/5c416e9cf57f.signed-
takju-JRO03C-from-IMM76I.5c416e9c.zip)

[http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_maguro...](http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_maguro/f946a4120eb1.signed-
yakju-JRO03C-from-IMM76I.f946a412.zip)

Notice the yakju and takju in the URLs to figure out which you need to
download.

~~~
ajross
The article is about the source release. Those are the links for image
downloads. Here's the info the article is _actually_ talking about:

<http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html>

Though the page hasn't been updated to the JB release. You'll need to grab the
android_4.1.1_r1 branch.

~~~
nickpresta
Yes, you're right. The article also mentions ROMs and such near the bottom,
which is why I posted the links to the images.

------
moron
I wonder how big that "(almost)" is.

